# Brand New Classic - what a nightmare



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

I have just tKen delivery of a brand new Gaggia. Classic, which is my first ever espresso machine. I was following the instructions on how to prime it upon first use. I managed to get water out of the steam wand without any problems, BUT I just cannot get anything to come out of the brewhead.

Im not not technically minded and I did expect such a premium system to just work, but it is driving me mad.

There's no obvious cover that needs removing or button that needs pressing.

I need help, help, and fast.

thanks you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Explain what you are doing step by step. There may be an air lock.


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

Basically, I am following the instruction manual.

i filled the water container, then emptied it by running water through the steam wand. Then, closing the steam knob.

Upon refilling the water tank, I inserted the filter holder and locked it into place, then turned on the brew switch. The pump activates but no water comes out of the brewhead at all, either with or without the filter holder in place.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have you turned the steam switch off before pressing the brew switch?


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes. I've tried it with just brew switch on and with both brew switch and steam button.

I've decided to just send it back. I've looked everywhere online and spoken to my Dad who has one and nobody mentions this problem. Also, there is a small crack in the water tank which makes me think it's been dropped in transit.

Im going ing to see if the replacement works otherwise I'll not bother and try another make.

Thanks anyway way for your help.


----------



## donski (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Thedrewser

I just got a classic and all was fine for a few days......then I couldn't get any water out of the head......Not teaching to suck eggs or anything but have you checked both tubes are properly in place in the tank......My problem was that one of the tubes was looped back up on itself.....Just thought it worth mentioning before you go to the trouble of packing it all up and shipping it back!

Cheers


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

Yep, there is one long tube and one short tube in the water tank and both are hanging down straight. I could unscrew the top and look inside, but I don't think I should have to do that and I don't want to risk causing any further damage. I'm not the most handy of blokes with a screwdriver.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

sounds like a faulty solenoid, send it back and get another one....


----------



## donski (Jan 8, 2014)

....and you might void the warranty....Play safe and return it I guess.

BTW - both my tubes are long give or take a few mil.....not sure if it is significant......


----------

